# Gardening work



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

My dad runs a little self employment business as a Gardener
just thought i help him advertise a bit
his English is minimal 
so many times i would talk for him on the phones etc
hes a really nice guy, and really responsible when it comes to work

give him a call if you need any lawn mowing, trees trimmed or some nice round shrubs trimmed, power raking, seeding, flowers, what ever there is that needs to be done in the yard !

Sorry guys, i did not know about my dads routes and schedules
so.. he just told me he only work at these locations :
-Burnaby
-West Van
-East Van
my apology.. as a member called and i had to shut him down =(

his Name is Jeff and his number is 604-828-2638 

thanks guys !


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, I wish I lived closer or I would totally have work for him - but "bump" anyways!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Does he speak Mandarin then (my wife can) or do I need to go through you?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yes he speaks mandarin !
and taiwanese

=D


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Updated locations


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gardener wanted

Someone looking for an experienced gardener in Burnaby.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ooops missed it 
thanks though~!


----------

